# lyft restrictions with mystro and maxymo



## 49matrix (Feb 3, 2015)

What is Lyft doing by blocking their signal to drivers using Mystro or Maxymo?
Before I realized they were doing this I was wondering why all my rides were from Uber. It was probably just coincidence that I got one Uber ride directly after another for a period of about 2.5 hours and made a respectable amount of $$. The last time I was able to use Mystro and get Lyft rides most of my rides came from Lyft.
Why are they getting snotty about being on these driver friendly apps?


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

They limited their API access from third parties, effectively "blocking the signal" to the app.
It had something to do with their legal department calling this shot after the IPO happened. There was an email.


----------



## UberFred (Jun 13, 2016)

What email?


----------



## jack1981 (Dec 27, 2018)

Mystro app does not _appear to be_ even listed in the Google play store _any more_ (unless I am searching wrong or they changed the name of the app). Can someone else please confirm?

I am not seeing any issues with the app that I currently use for app switching, called QRAD.


----------



## LAbDog65 (Nov 29, 2016)

Mystro recently released an update that is only available on their web site. However, it did not fix the Lyft issue.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

The trick with mystro is when you have a working combination of uber lyft and mystro, do not update anything. Turn off auto update in the playstore.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

I had issues with Maxymo recently running lyft. 
Had to dl the app off their site and follow the directions in turning off Google Play Protect.


----------



## jack1981 (Dec 27, 2018)

doyousensehumor said:


> The trick with mystro is when you have a working combination of uber lyft and mystro, do not update anything. Turn off auto update in the playstore.


Unfortunately, this is not practical.. uber and lyft will force you to update after a while, I believe.



Iann said:


> I had issues with Maxymo recently running lyft.
> Had to dl the app off their site and follow the directions in turning off Google Play Protect.


@Iann , Maxymo is still listed in the play store and the latest version as of now appears to be April 24. There should be no reason to download it from anywhere else.
Perhaps you are referring to Mystro?, which appears to be de-listed in the Google Play store - not sure if the company pulled it for some reason or the app was delisted for violating Google play store terms of service.
I would not download from any place other than the Play store since I am afraid of Russian or Chinese hacked apps. Probably being paranoid there.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

It is practical! U/L usally give you 2-3 months to update. I am running current uber, and a 2month old version of lyft. Eventually Lyft will force to update. By then mystro usally has a more compatible app. Akpmirror has worked for me, just dont click on clickbait ads. Usually I update in the playstore, but keep U/L for around 3 months.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

jack1981 said:


> Mystro app does not _appear to be_ even listed in the Google play store _any more_ (unless I am searching wrong or they changed the name of the app). Can someone else please confirm?
> 
> I am not seeing any issues with the app that I currently use for app switching, called QRAD.











I got a notification in the phone to update my mystro app. Since I don't have the latest version of Lyft driver I can hold off on this.


----------



## Mystro (Sep 2, 2017)

Mystro has been removed from the Play Store to remain compatible with Lyft. Please visit the https://mystrodriver.com/ to download the latest version.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Hi friend!


Mystro said:


> Mystro has been removed from the Play Store to remain compatible with Lyft. Please visit the https://mystrodriver.com/ to download the latest version.


Have you guys considered adding an auto-decline feature? It would be life changing for me :wink:


----------



## jack1981 (Dec 27, 2018)

doyousensehumor said:


> Have you guys considered adding an auto-decline feature? It would be life changing for me :wink:


If you do not accept, the trip is declined automatically, no? Not sure I understand the need for auto-decline.


----------



## AvidKain (Feb 6, 2018)

Maxymo is not currently blocked as long as you are using the latest version of the app. You can download it from maxymoapp.com or the Google playstore, but the Google playstore version will just download the latest version from the site. What Lyft has done is put a block on the package name for the apps, and Google playstore only allows you to use 1 package name or else you have to recreate the app. So by sending it out via website, the package name can be changed without affecting the users and just allow them to update the app.



jack1981 said:


> If you do not accept, the trip is declined automatically, no? Not sure I understand the need for auto-decline.


No, it times out and you have to wait, but auto decline means it gets ride of it as fast as possible by tapping the decline button for you. Maxymo does have an auto decline for Uber & Lyft.


----------



## MothMan (May 15, 2016)

doyousensehumor said:


> It is practical! U/L usally give you 2-3 months to update. I am running current uber, and a 2month old version of lyft. Eventually Lyft will force to update.


Was practical until today. I was running the March 6th version but Lyft would not let me go online. Installed the March 13th version and Lyft is not allowing Mystro to turn Lyft on or off. 

Maxymo no workie either.


----------



## AvidKain (Feb 6, 2018)

MothMan said:


> Was practical until today. I was running the March 6th version but Lyft would not let me go online. Installed the March 13th version and Lyft is not allowing Mystro to turn Lyft on or off. :frown:
> 
> Maxymo no workie either.


Yeah they eventually blocked all app switchers. But maxymo has it down to a single push, mystro still doesn't work at all last I heard.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

MothMan said:


> Was practical until today. I was running the March 6th version but Lyft would not let me go online. Installed the March 13th version and Lyft is not allowing Mystro to turn Lyft on or off. :frown:
> 
> Maxymo no workie either.


Yup. I was running old version until last night too. But we did get about 6 more weeks by keeping the old version.

It is just the lyft online-offline toggle thats not working. Maxymo is still killing popups.



AvidKain said:


> Yeah they eventually blocked all app switchers. But maxymo has it down to a single push, mystro still doesn't work at all last I heard.


Keep up the good work!


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

*Something to consider*: After thinking about this issue one day, I came up with a better solution when running two rideshare apps. Driver acceptance rates really don't matter, so why are you worrying about turning apps on and off? LEAVE THEM BOTH ON. If I'm using one of these apps, am near a Lyft dropoff and Uber has something nearby, I miss it because the Uber app is turned off. If both apps are turned on, I can decide for myself if I want to accept that run, thereby increasing my productivity and boosting my earnings. Turning your apps off makes ZERO sense since all you're doing by turning them on and off is playing the acceptance rate game.

Screw Uber and Lyft. Leave the apps both on, all the time, and increase your earnings.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Fozzie said:


> *Something to consider*: After thinking about this issue one day, I came up with a better solution when running two rideshare apps. Driver acceptance rates really don't matter, so why are you worrying about turning apps on and off? LEAVE THEM BOTH ON. If I'm using one of these apps, am near a Lyft dropoff and Uber has something nearby, I miss it because the Uber app is turned off. If both apps are turned on, I can decide for myself if I want to accept that run, thereby increasing my productivity and boosting my earnings. Turning your apps off makes ZERO sense since all you're doing by turning them on and off is playing the acceptance rate game.
> 
> Screw Uber and Lyft. Leave the apps both on, all the time, and increase your earnings.


Might as well. Especially lyft. Would want to mute it though. And the issue of the other app taking over the screen.


----------



## MothMan (May 15, 2016)

UberMan gives some details on Mystro's problems with Lyft.


----------

